# how I spent the summer of '31



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)




----------



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)

James, yes it's a paper neg


----------



## terri (May 28, 2006)

Very authentic looking for the time period it boasts!    :thumbup:


----------



## JamesD (May 28, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> James, yes it's a paper neg



LOL Oh you think you know me, do you? HA!  What'm I thinking NOW?! No, wait... NOW!



Seriously, though... Nice work, Charlie!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)

its from that piece of crap camera I cobbled together couple of days ago. Polaroid 250 frame and a polaroid 95 lens and shutter 3x4 back. I'm trying to figure out today if I need to relens it with something else. I have a studio shot on paper to look at then I can decide if it's sharp enough to waste a bit of film on. 

It takes a full 4x5 sheet to cut down to one of these.

I took out six exposures and shot them all.. I developed them and decided at least four i should not have shot.  Just finishing off what I had.  Now that is a waste.


----------

